# Hong Kong Open 2009



## ChromisElda (Jun 15, 2009)

Anybody going?

I applied late because I didn't know about the event earlier, but one of the organisers said they may still be able to squeeze me in.

Alsoooo, if anyone is going, I'm on the lookout for nice cubes to buy (Started a few months back... the first DIY I bought has gone funky now, one of the sides gets unscrewed after about 6-7 solves which is a real pain, and so I need to replace it). If anyone has 2-3 that they want to sell, bring them and tell me beforehand so I don't buy any off others!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 15, 2009)

ChromisElda said:


> the first DIY I bought has gone funky now, one of the sides gets unscrewed after about 6-7 solves which is a real pain, and so I need to replace it



Thread-lock or superglue would help you here.


----------



## ChromisElda (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks! I'd thought of glue but was too scared in case it rendered the mechanism useless.


----------

